# Inquiring minds must know-where do you stay during two or three day shows?



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

I'm just curious as to what other people do. I usually camp but I know a lot of places don't offer that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Depends on your budget. Anything from a tent to a LQ to a hotel


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

I actually hang a hammock lol but that's just me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

A hotel, always. I am not good roughing it.


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

waresbear said:


> A hotel, always. I am not good roughing it.



I've tried. Lol. Can't sleep at them. I take my hammock wherever and it ensures i always sleep on the same thing. 

Maybe I'm the one bad at roughing it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I tried a hotel once when I was showing but I didn't like it much -- I preferred staying on the grounds with the horses. Otherwise, I've slept in a friend's camper that they brought with them and I've slept in my truck (on the seat). I would be so tired from being up early and running around doing stuff that I didn't care where I slept just as long as I got a bit of shut eye (I was also not that picky about what I ate because I was busy (even if it was grabbing some time to watch other classes)). 

I've seen some folks use the horse part of their trailer to sleep in. Tents used to be used quite frequently. I don't know how common any of this is now as it's fashionable (if not necessary) to go to a show towing a GN LQ with a little room at the back for the horses.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

One place we go we rent a trailer on a local park, just a couple of minutes from the show park, works out quite reasonable between the group. This year though most shows are in a different city, not sure of arrangements there, I'm guessing it will be a hotel
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KWPNowner (Sep 25, 2012)

I always stay at a hotel. I know some people with nice campers who can hook those up on the show grounds. I think every show I've been to has offered camper hookups - it may be one of the USEF requirements for rating, but they're always adding things to that list, so I could be wrong. 
I've never seen anyone camp in a tent.


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

KWPNowner said:


> I always stay at a hotel. I know some people with nice campers who can hook those up on the show grounds. I think every show I've been to has offered camper hookups - it may be one of the USEF requirements for rating, but they're always adding things to that list, so I could be wrong.
> I've never seen anyone camp in a tent.



I despise tents for camping, but I've used one at an endurance ride before I discovered hammocks. But I had it fully equipped with an air mattress and heater. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

In my younger days, I slept in a tack room. I've used an RV at the grounds and that was probably my favorite. I was fully self contained and had a lot of the comforts of home in the RV. I've used cheap hotels......MEH. And I've stayed at much nicer ones, not necessarily 5 star but 3 anyhow and liked that too. My main complaint about hotels is that I'm away from the show facility. I like to be really CLOSE in case of an emergency.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I sleep in the back seat of my truck at weekend shows. I'm pretty short so it works out well for me, though I believe it would be pretty cramped for taller folks. Hotels are nice, but they add a significant cost to showing and are often not all that close by.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> In my younger days, I slept in a tack room. I've used an RV at the grounds and that was probably my favorite. I was fully self contained and had a lot of the comforts of home in the RV. I've used cheap hotels......MEH. And I've stayed at much nicer ones, not necessarily 5 star but 3 anyhow and liked that too. My main complaint about hotels is that I'm away from the show facility. I like to be really CLOSE in case of an emergency.



THIS. I'm so worried to be away from my guy. Especially since we do NATRC, ACTHA, and adding some LD rides in this year. I'm often out of cell range. 

The ride host for next week's ride asked me if I want my campsite close to the barn. I was like, yeah! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenkat86 (May 20, 2014)

I've slept in my truck, in the dressing room of my trailer and in the stalls of the show grounds. I think the best sleep I ever got in my life was when we camped in a stall. They were rows of open sided, covered stalls and we picked one next to our horses. A storm came through and all the horses were surprisingly calm, and this wonderful breeze came through and all you could hear was hay munching, rain and thunder. I slept like a baby that night!


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

Growing up I used to stay in my boss'/trainer's LQ trailer, which was nice. Now that I'm on my own and can't quite foot the bill for a fancy trailer with LQ, we have two options. If we're showing down in Shelbyville (typical away show for us), my husband and I crash and my best friend's couch since she's roughly 5 minutes from the fairgrounds. Unless we have kids. Then we find the closest hotel. If we show in Lexington, hotel it is. I have a sign on Izzie's door with emergency contact, and people typically haul in late, etc. Izzie typically lays down and sleeps, enjoying the peace of not having other horses hogging the space.


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Tazzie said:


> Growing up I used to stay in my boss'/trainer's LQ trailer, which was nice. Now that I'm on my own and can't quite foot the bill for a fancy trailer with LQ, we have two options. If we're showing down in Shelbyville (typical away show for us), my husband and I crash and my best friend's couch since she's roughly 5 minutes from the fairgrounds. Unless we have kids. Then we find the closest hotel. If we show in Lexington, hotel it is. I have a sign on Izzie's door with emergency contact, and people typically haul in late, etc. Izzie typically lays down and sleeps, enjoying the peace of not having other horses hogging the space.



Thanks for pointing out a stall sign! (Runs to computer) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tazzie (Nov 8, 2011)

I have a super nice one I had made that has her registered name and her barn name on it. It's a chalk board so we can put anyone's name on it. I typically put my name and my number. They are super handy to have! You can see mine here behind her ribbons (tempted to buy this photo haha!) I just touch it up throughout the day. But pretty much everyone puts contact info up just in case of an accident. Some of us are there REALLY early in the morning, and check on a horse making a ruckus. Always gotta watch out for our fellow show people!

PhotographybyKRae | Candids | Photo 22
It's image 22 if your phone doesn't automatically bring it to you. But it's way hardier than a printed sheet and I can change who the contact info is.


----------



## Incitatus32 (Jan 5, 2013)

I throw an old mattress in the bed of my truck, have some canvas that I can pitch if it starts to rain. or I sleep in the back of the truck. 

Really I do this because I'm too cheap to buy a hotel.......


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

Incitatus32 said:


> I throw an old mattress in the bed of my truck, have some canvas that I can pitch if it starts to rain. or I sleep in the back of the truck.
> 
> Really I do this because I'm too cheap to buy a hotel.......



Same. Lol. 

I found an air mattress in my moms shed and it fits in the bottom of my trailer! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Linnyrose114 (Feb 8, 2016)

It depends on the show and what other people are doing. When I go out to 4H States, I always stay at this hotel walking distance from the grounds. If my trainer brings her camper, I'll typically stay in that but sometimes we don't have that luxury. We've slept in a stall before! I'm not picky about it though, I actually prefer being closer to the horses than in a hotel.


----------



## CrazyLegs262 (Jan 17, 2014)

I used to take my uncle's gooseneck when I was a 4h-er and showed his horses. Now I just have a little two horse bumper pull livestock trailer. I do trailer with a friend quite a bit though and she has a bunk in her gooseneck so we have a sleepover. Lol But, if her boyfriend goes I will follow in my jeep and sleep in there. I'm only 5'1" so I can sleep just about anywhere. Lol I also trailer with a friend sometimes who pulls a horse trailer with his camper. I feel spoiled then! But, I avoid a hotel at all costs, it's expensive enough for me to show so anywhere I can save money I will- whether it's tent, car, or horse trailer.


----------

